
Our Skulls Are Out-Evolving Us - xm
https://onezero.medium.com/our-skulls-are-out-evolving-us-and-that-could-mean-a-public-health-crisis-f950faed696d
======
DebtDeflation
I'm struggling to understand the natural selection process that's driving this
evolution. The article mentions only a few causes like pre-industrial
societies introducing solid foods to infants earlier along with environmental
pollution and recirculated indoor air resulting from the Industrial
Revolution, but these are more developmental issues. The article almost seems
to be implying a Lamarckian take on this when discussing those factors. What
is causing reproductive selection for these traits? Also, depending on your
definition of a generation, 250 years ago is only 8-10 generations ago. That
seems like an incredibly short period for such a significant evolution.

~~~
dfawcus
As I understand the WA Price position, it is not evolution. It is essentially
symptoms of a form of poor and/or malnutrition.

So environment, not evolution.

------
lexpar
Interesting stuff.

I remember reading about this tongue posture idea (keeping the tongue pressed
against the roof of the mouth), but nearly all the discussions I found about
it online were on incel and bodybuilding forums (supposedly maintaining this
tongue posture increases the "sharpness" of the jaw and is more attractive),
so I wrote it off as silliness.

This article seems to be making the case that there were on to something.

------
dr_dshiv
This is unbelievable -- a huge change in such a short amount of time. The
connection between skull shape, sleep and behaviour seems to have huge
implications. How do we screen for this and what do we do about it culturally?

~~~
693471
I guess not shaming breastfeeding for one, and getting doctors to offer new
advice for infant/child nutrition

------
rekabis
> It’s unrealistic to advise parents to eschew processed food, breastfeed
> longer, …, or perhaps put children on the Paleo diet

Uhhh… why not??

These are things that can be done without parents being wealthy or having a
SAHP. More whole hard vegetables (cut small, mind you) instead of puréed,
would be a great start as soon as teeth do come in.

After all, you don’t need blended food if you have teeth, as plenty of elderly
people can attest to.

------
taurath
I've had to get a very invasive jaw surgery in order to try to "fix" my apnea,
which was not weight related, but instead due to how my head was formed. Its
still mind-blowing to me how maladapted my genetics are to something as
"natural" as sleep.

~~~
dsego
If you don't mind me asking, are you happy with the results, any numb areas or
nerve damage? This is from someone interested but still a bit uneasy with the
whole procedure.

~~~
taurath
The very middle of my chin is still ever so slightly numb, from where they put
a pin in it. I've gotten used to it - it used to be more numb and bugged me
for a few months afterwards. Also, I can never box as my jaw is now pretty
weak, and wearing a wrap-around helmet can hurt.

Overall its worth it. RDI from 80/hr down to around 10 - it allows me to get
through life without being completely sleep deprived though my sleep is still
not perfect. A CPAP makes my RDI go up, not down, so this is the best that
medical science can do.

------
maximente
suppose i'm a normal industrialized malformed individual. is there any hope
for adults? are there any exercises/etc. to improve this (outside of say
chewing more)?

